# New code I haven't seen before



## acgtammy (Feb 17, 2010)

Help!  My physician has done:

Pseudoaneurysm Closure Scan




DESCRIPTION: Duplex imaging was carried out of the right groin after

completion of ultrasound-guided thrombin injection. This demonstrated widely

patent common femoral, proximal superficial femoral and profunda femoris

arteries. The pseudoaneurysm shows no evidence of flow and is closed,

post-thrombin injection.

How do I code this?


----------



## acgtammy (Feb 17, 2010)

acgtammy said:


> Help!  My physician has done:
> 
> Pseudoaneurysm Closure Scan
> 
> ...


Help! My physician has done:

Pseudoaneurysm Closure Scan




DESCRIPTION: Duplex imaging was carried out of the right groin after

completion of ultrasound-guided thrombin injection. This demonstrated widely

patent common femoral, proximal superficial femoral and profunda femoris

arteries. The pseudoaneurysm shows no evidence of flow and is closed,

post-thrombin injection.

How do I code this?


----------



## mhanson1 (Feb 17, 2010)

93926 is for duplex scan of lower extremity arteries, unilateral.  In WPS LCD policy for arterial/venous studies, it states that non-invasive studies "can be utilized when invasive correction is contemplated, and to follow noninvasive medical treatment regimens to determine lesion regression."  

Since the physician is using the duplex to determine if flow has been stopped, it it billable.


----------



## acgtammy (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you so much...I have done that code before.  Dr used a diffrent term than I was use to.  Thanks again


----------

